# Shtypi dhe politika > Votime dhe sondazhe >  Si i parashikoni zhvillimet politike ne Shqipëri gjatë 2012?

## DYDRINAS

Si i parashikoni zhvillimet politike ne Shqipëri gjatë 2012?

----------


## Endri_

Jemi msuar qe cdo vit politika jone t'na beje nga nje surprize  :ngerdheshje: 

Vitin qe kaloi e nisem me Videon e metes ,vrasjet e 21 janarit ,zgjedhjet e 8 majit qe lane pa mend gjithe boten ,lol ..dhe e mbyllem me luhatjet shendetsore te kokpalarit.  :ngerdheshje: 

Kte vit te shohim ,deri ne kto momente qe po shkruaj dmth 2 janar, shyqyr o zot e kemi nis mbare   :ngerdheshje:  lol

----------


## Station

Nuk mund të ket kompromise me Saliun, ai njeri nuk pranon të jap vetëm të marrë di. (të mendosh ndryshe është iluzion)
Unë për vete parashikoj vetëm sherr. (zaten kjo s'do shum mënd) :shkelje syri:

----------


## OPARI

kete vit kemi zgjedhjen e presidentit qe nuk ma do mendja  se do kaloje pa mosmarrveshje dhe debate ,plus qe do kete dhe debate apo ashpersim fjaloresh n q se do krijohen 2 partit e mundeshme (sic flitet)aleanca kuq e zi dhe partia e topit

sa shume e zgjata

po nje lemsh o do jete sic ka qene ,se ndryshe nuk vjedhin apo nuk i mbulojne dote krimet e tyre politikanet tane PD e PS

----------


## Brari

me sa kuptoj une..

meqe politika ne shqiperi eshte ne dor te edvin rucit.. varet gjithcka nga allatet e ed rucit..
ju ngref atij te bej revolucion.. ahere kemi revolucion brenda janarit..

nuk ju ngref.. pra ne se trembet nga arvizi.. (se ai vetem arvizit ja ka friken se per saliun..e rrezon brenda ores po te doje) ahere do kemi ca muaj te qete..

por megjithate.. ka mundesi qe pa ardh pranvera.. ed rucua do bej hatara.. 

pra do jet i keq ky dimer..

ai ...ed rucua.. e compani.. nuk rri pa shkaktuar tragjedira..

.

----------


## altint71

Do me pelqente fryma e dialogut por politikanet tane sdini se ceshte,nuk e kane ate kulture.
Po fatkeqsisht pritet shtimi i demelave,vjedhje,fallsifiime,vrasje perdit e incidente.

----------


## Gordon Freeman

Une besoj se pushteti qendror ka nje pushtet dominues dhe jo demokratik ,ne e dime qe partia demokratike ka platforme konservatore por nuk ben te mos jete tolerante ndaj forces se majte dhe te cenoj zerin e opozites ne menyre te ashper 

une shpesh kam pare qe ceshtja nuk qendron vetem ne ''vjedhjen e votes'' por edhe sa here qe opozita nxjer nje ide per miratim kundershtohet ashper nga magjoranca mendoj se ky nuk eshte shembull i mire i nje dialogu pasi qe edhe eshte duke vazhduar keshtu at'here nuk me plas c'behet ,i dua vetem sherbimet e mira ne sektore pubike.

----------


## Hard

....se rruaj fare...

----------


## EuroStar1

> ....se rruaj fare...


Sidomos tani qe eshte dimer

----------


## Lexuesi_

Votova per te dyten jo per diqka por thjesht te dy palet duan te reflektojn ne zgjedhjet e ardhshme me pune dhe me progres si pozita ashtu dhe opozita.

Opozita tash me e ka kuptu qe vetem me bojkote nuk arin asgje dhe i duhet te ndryshoj qendrimin e saj qe ti fitoj zemrat e qytetareve dhe te pergatitet per zgjedhjet e ardhme edhe pse do ta ket te veshtire.

Pozita do te mundohet te jep maximumin si nga ana e infrastruktures dhe gjendjes ekonomike qe ta mbaj po kete elektorat qe ka pse jo edhe te shtoj elektorat qe ti fitoj zgjedhjet qe do te vijn.

Gridjet replikat dhe shpifjet ndaj njera tjetres nuk do te mungojn por bojkotet se besoj qe do te egzistojn kete vit.

Ndryshe jemi ne pritje.

----------


## Besoja

E veshtire te japesh nje pergjigje te sakte por gjithsesi duhet dhene nje mendim.
Te veshtira sepse ne shqiptaret,gjerat e thjeshta vetem dime t'i veshtiresojme!
Kjo per faktin se nuk kemi politikane te urte.
Sot nuk behet fjale per parime apo principe.Jane ceshtjet e interesit ato qe i ngaterrojne te gjitha punet.Per fat te keq!

----------


## Exxon

nuk e di pse por mendoj qe nen rrogoz po luhet nje tjeter lloj loje, e diktuar ndoshta nga qendrimi gati paqesor e ne dukje asnjeanes i ambasadorit amerikan. Politikanet, sidomos krahu i majte, duket sikur kane gjetur nje burim shprese dhe nuk kane mbajtur me qendrimet e deri pak koheve me pare. Ndersa ne krahun tjeter po mundohen te mbajne raporte te mira me Europen. 

Mendoj qe po luhet nje loje shume here me e madhe sec mund te mendojme, koalicionet e se ardhmes tashme jane krijuar, pritet formaliteti ne publik. Por pervec kesaj, shoh qe edhe opozita eshte me e sigurte ne vetvete!!!

Se di, ose eshte bere ndonje pakt, ose jane lojra te momentit per te mbajtur gjendjen te patensionuar perpara stuhise se radhes!

----------


## Alti Elezi

Politikanet tane Dh.j.e.racake,nuk kane asgje ne dore,as paqe e as lufte.
Te ardhmen ne Albanian state,per 2012 e ka Rusia me kine,Vendet arabe),Usa,Europa vec pohon ose mohon,dhe mamaja e te gjithave ANGLIA.
Mafia Ruse ka kapur gjithcka ne Lindje,ne Albanian GJITHCKA,Saliun prej hunde,Educin prej Sume,Gjithcka,Ka hyre fuqishen ne mal te Zi,Serbi po e po,Miliarda Euro te Investuara,ne Shqiperi zyra financiare eshte "Rfn BANK".
Usa ka bere gjithmone Ligjin bashke me London-in,dhe po mundohen qe Rusit ti presin dominimin qe ka mbi Politiken ushtare shqiptare dhe asaj Kosovare.
Si perfundim,nqs do te Zihen Elefantet do prishet dhe Bari,dhe kush do te dale me i forte nga ndikimet qe do te kete mbi palet,do te vendose se cdo te behet me shqiperine.
por nje gje eshte e sigurte......
Meta shkon ne Burg,dhe me miratimin e Be-se
Berisha mbas Paktit me Palen fituese behet President,ose Zhduket si Nano.
Rasti me ikeq ne burg,por nuk eshte opsion.
Megjithate nuk besohet te kete rremujera,sepse gjerat jane vendosur me kohe,por ngelet se sa Besnike jane Ushtaret Shqiptare!?

Krahu fitues dhe dominues...................?

----------


## Endless

te zymta dhe me komente pafund ne twiter  :ngerdheshje:

----------

